# Haro F3 Freestyle 2003



## Zukunfts- Biker (3. Juli 2003)

Hallo Leute!

Ich hab mir vor ein Paar Tagen das Haro F3 bestellt und wollte mal wissen was ihr so von dem ding haltet. habt ihr evtl. sogar schon erfahrungen gemacht?

Erzählt mir doch einfach mal ein bisschen was über das bike!


----------



## kater (4. Juli 2003)

Du kaufst dir ein BMX und weisst nicht mal, ob es was taugt? Lustiger Kerl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zukunfts- Biker (4. Juli 2003)

ooh wa quatsch du verstehst mich falsch !

Ich wollt nur mal eure Meinung hören.


----------



## kater (4. Juli 2003)

Du hast es doch bestellt, d.h. gekauft und hast immer noch keine Ahnung, wie es ist.


----------



## Bremerhavener© (5. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Zukunfts- Biker _
> *
> 
> Ich wollt nur mal eure Meinung hören.
> ...



Warum? Haste keine eigene?
Du hast es doch gekauft...und wenn du meine Meinung haben willst: Die Karre is Plünn.


----------



## Zukunfts- Biker (7. Juli 2003)

warum meinst du??


ich hatte mal n geiles gt teil. n vert. keine ahnung mehr wie das teil hieß. leider für viel zu billig verkauft. allein der rahmen... oh mann...


----------



## Bremerhavener© (7. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Zukunfts- Biker _
> *warum meinst du??
> 
> 
> ich hatte mal n geiles gt teil... oh mann... *



OH MANN triffts genau...


----------



## Zukunfts- Biker (7. Juli 2003)

was soll das heißen?
was hältst denn von gt allgemein?


----------



## Zukunfts- Biker (10. Juli 2003)

Achso und das BMX ist da. Hab n paar alte GT Teile drangebaut und das ding flutscht!!


----------



## a$i (12. Juli 2003)

> Du hast es doch gekauft...und wenn du meine Meinung haben willst: Die Karre is Plünn



das sagt jemand mit ner khe mühle...


----------



## Bremerhavener© (12. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von a$i _
> *
> 
> das sagt jemand mit ner khe mühle...  *



Mit dem innovativsten Flatland Rahmen der BMX-Geschichte kommt eher hin...mach dich schlau bevor du dein Zeug schreibst, Mr. "Flatland Frames sind IMMER aus Alu"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (12. Juli 2003)

KHE und innovativ  

da fällt mir ein, habe gestern steini getroffen und mal sein neues rad angehoben......  

titan rahmen
titan gabel
titan lenker
   

ich dachte das teil fliegt mir gleich aus der hand !


----------



## Bremerhavener© (12. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von evil_rider _
> *KHE und innovativ
> 
> da fällt mir ein, habe gestern steini getroffen und mal sein neues rad angehoben......
> ...



Anheben is eine Sache...anGUCKEN die andere...Steinis Raeder sind ja immer optische Leckerbissen


----------



## evil_rider (12. Juli 2003)

ich finds chic 
schnörkellos ohne irgentnen krams der stören könnte


----------



## Bremerhavener© (12. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von evil_rider _
> *ich finds chic
> schnörkellos ohne irgentnen krams der stören könnte  *



...und wiegt wahrscheinlich (ernsthaft) Die Haelfte meines PLs (gesamt 16,6 Kg)...also gern fahren wuerd ichs glaub ich auch ma,meine Flatland Kutsche is ne ganze Ecke zu tonnig.


----------



## a$i (12. Juli 2003)

> Mit dem innovativsten Flatland Rahmen der BMX-Geschichte kommt eher hin...mach dich schlau bevor du dein Zeug schreibst, Mr. "Flatland Frames sind IMMER aus Alu"



...bist schon ein kleiner homotyp!


----------



## Bremerhavener© (12. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von a$i _
> *
> 
> ...bist schon ein kleiner homotyp! *



Ohne Worte...
Gute Leistung das du fast 8 Stunden gebraucht hast,dir diese faszinierende,echt an die Nieren gehende,nahezu niederschmetternde Beleidigung einfallen zu lassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a$i (12. Juli 2003)

gibt leute die nichztmehr bei mama wohnen und wo das inet geteilt wird und passwörter kein geheimnis sind mr. "wethepeople bringt keinen neuen flatland frame raus..."


----------



## Bremerhavener© (12. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von a$i _
> *gibt leute die nichztmehr bei mama wohnen und wo das inet geteilt wird und passwörter kein geheimnis sind mr. "wethepeople bringt keinen neuen flatland frame raus..." *



Umso erstaunlicher das dus dieses Mal gar ich abwarten konntest zu antworten... 
Und nu is Feierabend,wir schweifen n bißchen sehr ab, und bitte vergleich mein liebes kleines Flatbike nie wieder mit einer Kommerzflitsche,die n Fünftel kostet und nur n Hundertstel davon taugt ...


----------



## a$i (12. Juli 2003)

hast recht, les net so viel die freedom, das blendet... schönen feierabend!


----------

